

Live Coding Prototype Based on Bret Victor's Talk "Inventing On Principle" - nileshtrivedi
http://livecoding.staticloud.com/

======
macmac
I don't think this has much to do with the principles outlined in Bret's talk.
It provides no immediate feedback regarding what the code is doing and how the
individual parts affect the output, just that the output passes the tests.

See this: [http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/02/26/connecting-to-
your-c...](http://www.chris-granger.com/2012/02/26/connecting-to-your-
creation/) for something closer to Bret's vision.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
You're right, it's not quite the same. I talked about this on the blog post.
When it comes to general-purpose programming (not drawings or simulations),
test results seem to me the best way to get visibility into what the code is
doing.

~~~
macmac
Bret demonstrates what immediacy means for general purpose programming at
16.45 in the presentation. It is like a perpetual debug mode.

